# K Swish with a twist dishcloth pattern



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/Learn-a-Stitch-Share-the-Love_Swish-with-a-Twist.pdf


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I also downloaded this pattern from them. It is different and very pretty. This is the one I am using for this months dishcloth swap. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Pretty nice for a dishcloth! I would really have to concentrate to do that pattern. Good job.


----------



## dorothymaybell (Oct 28, 2013)

looks really differant love it .


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice dishcloth pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

My computer won't go to the site. :thumbdown:


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I like it. That would be a great looking baby blanket too. Thanks


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the link! I am knitting dish cloths and will try this pattern when I need a break from Grandmas.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

If you join Ravelry (free), you can also access the Creative Knitting group's dishcloth thread. If you check the posts that begin week 2, week 3, & week 4, you'll see links to patterns for each week's new dishcloth.

The postings are here: http://www.ravelry.com/groups/creative-knitting-magazine-fans


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

this is a really pretty stitch. Thanks for sharing the link!!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I too downloaded it ..a different spin and it's attractive looking...Thank You for posting it!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Cool pattern. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Love this pattern, thank you for sharing


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning. I still owe a friend another dishcloth for Christmas and I really like how different this one is. Thanks so much for the link. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you for posting. Very pretty dishcloth.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Love the pattern, thanks!


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

What a unique pattern...it's going to be my next new dishcloth! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern link. I love the design. Very nice work.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm in the mood to do small things like dishcloths after nearly completing a 64" X 84" afghan. Thanks for the link. Haven't seen one like that before. ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks a bunch for this one. I've saved it and looking forward to trying out the pattern. I'm thinking of doubling the size (longer) for a burp type cloth use.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I had that pattern on my do it list ever since I bought the magazine. It's a very neat looking pattern!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

KnitGma said:


> Thank you for posting. Very pretty dishcloth.


 :thumbup:


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, cant wait to try this one


----------

